# Building my new cedar cold smoker



## West coast island smoker (Dec 5, 2017)

new to this form just wanted to post a few pictures of my smoker that I'm building, and get a few comments, thanks will be interesting to hear what comments are said , and please don't hesitate to ask any questions thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

The craftsmanship looks outstanding. How are you going to get smoke in there - externally? I like the wooden shelve's, but they also look like they could be a pain to keep clean. Keep us posted. Can't wait to see it in action.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks pretty cool. Only thing is with those wide wood slats, quite a bit of the meat won't get any smoke.
What are you using for smoke generation?
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks nice! Is this for cold smoking only or do you plan on hot smoking too? Wood is nice but hard to keep clean and mold free. Vinegar will be your best friend when it comes time to clean.


----------



## West coast island smoker (Dec 5, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> The craftsmanship looks outstanding. How are you going to get smoke in there - externally? I like the wooden shelve's, but they also look like they could be a pain to keep clean. Keep us posted. Can't wait to see it in action.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for comment, yes the smoke let's say generator is a old steel pressure tank that will be looking located a undetermined distance from the smoker. It has an electric element with a large cast iron deep frying pan , have done a couple runs with different lengths of 4" steel pipe from it and getting an idea of temp  coming out . There will be a bit of trial and error I'm sure to get it right during the different times of year and outside temperatures. The inside of the smoker has being sanded down to 150 grit at this point and toung oil to seal , the racks still need to be finished no screws or nails used all food save glue and will be sanded smooth and oiled with mineral oil to seal . Don't know how they will perform, but wanted to try a complete cedar build . All of wood was milled from my property, and there has being no screws or nails used to assemble the wood panels . For cleaning the floor is being poured in concrete and there is a drain in centre of floor piped out to the side with a valve as to not have any vermin or bugs get in when not in use . A bit long winded there but hopefully that gives you a idea of what my plan is , thanks for your reply. Like the gmc2003 as that's what I have for a truck .


----------



## West coast island smoker (Dec 5, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Looks pretty cool. Only thing is with those wide wood slats, quite a bit of the meat won't get any smoke.
> What are you using for smoke generation?
> Al


Ya the racks are a new thought, wanted to try to keep it as a complete cedar build , if they don't work and can't clean properly, will replace, it will be only my time spent that I guess I wasted , I'm sure my wife would agree that my time was wasted . Yes generator for smoke outside , old steel pressure tank and electric burner , 4" steel pipe going to connect from undetermined distance, thanks for reply


----------



## West coast island smoker (Dec 5, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks nice! Is this for cold smoking only or do you plan on hot smoking too? Wood is nice but hard to keep clean and mold free. Vinegar will be your best friend when it comes time to clean.


Will try to do both hot and cold , for cleaning the wood has being sanded to 150 grit and inside smoker walls have being sealed with toung oil, racks will be sanded smooth also and sealed with mineral oil, we will see if it works , wanted to keep it a complete cedar build . Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

Not sure how wood racks get cleaned up.
Maybe you can make it work..
What I was thinking is a bunch of juice and meat bits in between all those slats hanging underneath from oils dripping ..  Not sure you can keep thousand square  inches of wood clean . Maybe a power washer to blast them.. but a brush is a pain in the butt..


----------



## West coast island smoker (Dec 5, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Not sure how wood racks get cleaned up.
> Maybe you can make it work..
> What I was thinking is a bunch of juice and meat bits in between all those slats hanging underneath from oils dripping ..  Not sure you can keep thousand square  inches of wood clean . Maybe a power washer to blast them.. but a brush is a pain in the butt..


Yes was thinking of the power washer which I have , we will have to see , I smoke mostly fish , and have had different types of smokers through the years with different types of racks all which have to be scrubbed clean, I will soon find out, tying to get a first cold smoke done before Christmas. Thanks for comments.


----------



## West coast island smoker (Feb 23, 2018)

Thought I would update a few pics on smoker , getting close to finishing now , please make any comments you like as interested in seeing if there is something I have missed possibly, thank


----------



## archeryrob (Mar 17, 2018)

Wow, I guess the electric and gas version don't get dirty?? Mine uses a real fire box and its black as soot in side. 

Beautiful wood work there buddy!


----------

